# Mehrere Ethernet Switches koppeln ?



## Happy Chicken (19. Oktober 2009)

Hi Jungs

Weis einer von euch zufällig ob es möglich ist mehrer ethernet switches zusammen zu schalten. Wir machen am WE nämlich ne LAN mit 15 leuten haben aber leider nur zwei 8-Port switches ?

Über ein paar schnelle Antworten würd ich mich sehr freuen.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus 
euer HC


----------



## midnight (19. Oktober 2009)

Na klar geht das. Manche Switches haben Uplink-Ports über die du sie verbinden kannst. Wenn keine da sind, kannst du einfach irgendeinen Port nehmen.

so far


----------



## feivel (19. Oktober 2009)

bei den meisten aktuellen geht das ohne uplink....recht unkompliziert


----------



## NCphalon (19. Oktober 2009)

geht sogar mit routern^^


----------



## K3n$! (20. Oktober 2009)

Einfach die Switches per LAN-Kabel verbinden und fertig, allerdings habt ihr dann nur 14 Ports.


----------



## Arctosa (20. Oktober 2009)

ja geht problemlos, hab ich selber auch schon gemacht


----------



## derLordselbst (20. Oktober 2009)

Billige Switches könnten eventuell ein zu leistungsschwach ausgelegten Backbone haben. 

Das wird sich aber beim Spielen nicht bemerkbar machen, wenn nicht gleichzeitig von zu vielen im Netz riesige Datenpakete hin und her geschoben werden (was auf LANs ja durchaus mal vorkommen soll^^).


----------



## Kadauz (20. Oktober 2009)

Wenn es ältere Switche sind kann es sein, dass man via Uplink verbinden muss. Falls kein Uplink vorhanden, Crossover Kabel nehmen, um Switche über die mormalen LAN Ports zu verbinden.


----------



## Happy Chicken (20. Oktober 2009)

Thanks !!!

Ihr habt mir mal wieder den Arsch gerettet.

MfG 
Happy Chicken


----------



## Happy Chicken (20. Oktober 2009)

Was mir gerade noch eingefallen ist :
Wenn ich 2 8-Port Switches koppele hab ich ja nur 14 Ports 
Kann ich jetzt also noch nen weiteren Switch anschließen ?
Schonmal Danke im Vorraus 

Gruß Happy


----------



## ghostadmin (20. Oktober 2009)

Ja kannst du auch, du kannst dann auch noch einen und noch einen und noch einen und noch einen und noch einen und noch einen und noch einen und noch einen... anschließen.


----------



## midnight (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaub bis du an die Grenzen des MAC-Adressraums kommst kannst du einige Switches anschließen.

so far


----------



## Happy Chicken (20. Oktober 2009)

OK alles klar thanks


----------



## Malkav85 (20. Oktober 2009)

da hät ich jezz aber noch ne kurze Frage, ohne aber hier verunsichern zu wollen: twisted pair oder crossover kabel zum verbinden der switches? oder kann ist das egal?


----------



## midnight (20. Oktober 2009)

Das ist völlig egal.

so far


----------



## derLordselbst (20. Oktober 2009)

Das ist völlig egal - bei neueren Switches, die eine Auto-Uplink-Funktion haben. Die erkennen automatisch, ob an einen Port ein Switch, Hub oder Endgerät angeschlossen ist und schalten die Kontakte entsprechend.

Ein sehr alter Switch (ich habe da noch einen schönen 10 Mbit Switch herumliegen) braucht Crossover-Kabel.

Das Zwischending ist ein Switch mit ausgewiesenen Uplink-Port, der mit Patch-Kabel funktioniert.


----------



## feivel (21. Oktober 2009)

ja...bei aktuellen ist das völlig egal..nimm einfach normale


----------

